# CELL PHONES! The bane of polite society. . . Elgee Rant Take One.



## HLGStrider (Aug 2, 2007)

OK, possitive points:

I own a cell phone and in fact it is my primary phone. I don't have a land line. I like my cell phone because I feel safe when I am on the road from point a to point b knowing that even if I get into a wreck or have car trouble of another sort my husband or someone else able to come and pick me up will be aware of my situation shortly. 

I also like having the ability to carry around a life line, so to speak, which would allow Matt to contact me on his rare calls during deployments, even if I am out and about. Missed calls during his last deployment were the darkest spots of our relationship simply because I didn't know when I would hear from him again and when the one you love is in Iraq you want to hear whenever possible. I cried every time I was left with just a 30 second voicemail. 

Also, there are other good points, family members on the go can keep track of each other. I started dating my husband just a few months before my sister Robin hooked up with her current steady-boyfriend-almost-fiance-
but-not-quite guy, and the battle for the land line at my house became pretty fierce about this time (I think my family home in Oregon is one of maybe ten places in the continental US without cell phone service) . . . plus my brother is always on the phone for some reason or other. So cell phone do allow some freedom in a family with a lot of older teens (I have mixed feelings about twelve-year-olds with cell phones.). 

But the problem is people just don't know how to use them. Cell phones reduce the limit to communication so greatly that no matter where people are or what they are doing, they think it is all right to talk, talk, talk, talk, talk. 

Some examples I have encountered.
*
A. Talking while driving. *
_Ok, I have done this. I'll admit it, but only on empty roads where I feel it is safe to drive one handed. I'll also admit a lot of people have headsets, which I don't have a problem with it. Talking on one of those and driving is a little less distracting for me than singing along with the radio and driving. No biggie. 
However, my husband saw a guy on the freeway between San Diego and Camp Pendleton the other day talking on a cell phone (with that traffic, it's bad enough) AND reading several papers. 
_*B. Text messaging while driving.*
_I first heard about this on a news story the other day involving a teen auto crash, and I didn't put much stock in it. I didn't think anyone could do it, for one thing, but maybe I'm just underestimating people's abilities to type on those stupid phones (I hate doing it myself), but sure enough I SAW someone doing that, again on the San Diego freeway. _*C. Taking phone calls while in a social situation.*
_I have a friend who has repeatedly asked me out to lunch or coffee and then spent a good half of that time talking on her cell phone. It doesn't take that much to say, "Hey, I'm out to lunch with so and so, can I call you back," or if you think it isn't urgent, let them leave a voicemail. It's just courteousy. _
*D. Talking while ordering food/checking out.*
_I've worked in a cafe for the last few months and it drives me crazy how people will not put down their cell phone for two minutes to complete a transaction. The conversation goes something like this:
Phone person: Just a sec. Got to order. Can I have a iced vanilla coffee. (back to phone.)
Me (feeling awkward about interrupting): What size would you like?
Phone: Oh. . .small . .. .no, I was talking to the cashier, not you, yeah, I know Joey . . .
Me (feeling annoyed): Cream in that?
Phone: What? No. . . .No, yes I know, Joey, no I don't want cream. . .
On complicated orders this can be annoying as heck.
_*E. Talking in the bath room.
*_This is another, wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't heard/seen it, but I have at least twice had the person in the stall next to me in the public bathroom carrying on a lengthy conversation. There are sometimes it is ok to say, "Um. .. can I call you back?" 
_*F. Talking about sensitive/private things in public situations.
*_Another thing cell phones have done is break down the barrier between private and public. I try not to listen in on people's conversations, but people also talk very loudly on cell phones. I mean, it is one thing when the guy walking around WalMart is having a very loud political debate with someone on the other end of the line. That I can just decide to ignore, but when the person in the break room at work is discussing his/her sex life, you really have no where to hide. Why, people?

_Ok, I'm sure other people have gripes or maybe justifications for the behavior I have laid out. I'm putting up a confession poll too. I will confess to talking and driving. The rest is up to your conscience. .


----------



## Durin's Bane (Aug 2, 2007)

I can't imagine a day without my cellphone... won't be able to find anyone... *feeling my neck skin crawl*... a friend of mine called me at work... when he was standing like 20 metres from me... insanity is starting to rule my life by the way...


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 2, 2007)

I am not a large fan of these creepy portable phones. Same for computers and D. V. D. things. Probably other bits of newer technology, too. I am an evil as well as crotchety old man, at heart. I vowed to never buy a cell phone, but some aunt tossed me one of her old ones, merely to give me less of an excuse for hiding. I never use the thing. I oftimes forget to check its invisible answering machine. oh well. I have no large problems with humans using their own phones however they may wish to, though. Not my problem. Talking to themselves, talking to their friends seated next to them, talking on their phones: all equally annoying, to myself. I only didn't also vote for that cat thing because I haven't met your cats.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 3, 2007)

I decided not to make this a public poll because some people might find the confessions embarrassing (Who wants to admit to talking in the bathroom? Plus if you combine it to talking in the bathroom about your sex life. . . errr. . . hmmm. . .), so don't be afraid to vote because no one will know who you are.


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 3, 2007)

I've talked on the phone while driving only when traffic isn't busy or when I have the loud speaker on (I don't have a head set). Though on the whole I don't like to talk while driving and only answer my phone if I feel it's urgent.

Elgee, I know what you mean about people ordering while on a phone. It IS very frustrating. But I don't allow myself to feel embarrassed. I figure they are being rude to me, so I have no qualms with interrupting them to get their order out of the way. I know that's not the most gracious thing to say, but it's true. I also agree with you whole heartedly on the other points. Even that your cats would be cute talking on a cell phone (though my Nessie would be cuter! )


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 3, 2007)

Oh! I forgot. I've also texted while driving (more like just in the driver's seat) But only at stop lights and I put it down when the light turns green. No 'if's' 'and's' or 'but's'.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 19, 2007)

I should know better, but I'm bad about getting distracted by anything while driving. I once was tempted to read a page or two of a book while waiting for a green light . . . Wanted to see how it turned out but needed to get somewhere sort of thing.

So the phone is a dangerous temptation. Thing is I bought the cheapest phone my cell phone store offered nearly four years ago, so it really isn't compatible with any good head set technology. I have a head set (not wireless) but it doesn't let people hear me very well even though I can hear them fine.


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 19, 2007)

I talk on the phone while driving more than I should, especially considering that it is illegal to do so in Connecticut (where I live), but I try to keep any conversation very brief while driving and I always put the person on speaker-phone so I can put the phone down while I drive.


----------



## Ermundo (Aug 19, 2007)

From what I've heard, even if you use a speaker-phone while driving, it isn't much better than using a cell phone. That's supposedly since your attention is still diverted on the conversation, which isn't good when going 80 on the freeway.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah, 'tis weird, I've heard of studies that say that generally talking while using hands free systems is minimally less distracting, if any, but that talking with a person who's sitting there next to you is more or less okay. That's so bizarre, but makes an equally bizarre kind of sense to me. Another example of the strange, fascinating complexities of the human mind. And yeah, talking on the phone is just about as bad as driving drunk too, I have the Mythbusters to back me up on that! lol Twenty points to anyone who watches that show, wish that I could make 'em mean something 'cause it's just that cool. Yes, I know I'm a dork, and I'm proud of it.

So yeah, I have a cell phone that I barely use at all, just if I need to call someone to pick me up if I get tired on a bike ride or something. So none of the above stuff applies to me. I'm completely with Yay on this technology stuff; for the longest time I refused to get on the internet at all, though sites like this make me glad I finally did...I get nostalgic for the old days of ignorant bliss, though. *sigh*


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 11, 2007)

Just noticed this thread.

I'm lousy at cell phones (or 'mobiles' as we call them here in the UK). I either forget to switch mine on, or let the battery run flat and notice days later. If it rings while I'm in the car, I leave it until I can park safely.

I think that if a state has a law against phone use whilst driving (and the UK does), it should also prosecute employers who phone their employees when they know they are on the road (eg: if someone's caught on the phone, and the number is traced to their place of work, then the place of work is prosecuted too - whichever way the call is going).


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 12, 2007)

My wife and I use cell phones mainly as a means of communication with each other when we are in different places in town, and the need arises. We use them more for necessities and emergencies than anything else, rather than casual use. For that we use landline phones, as we have done all our lives.

(Just today, by the way, I read an article discussing that _it is the poor and the young_ who use cell phones almost exclusively, and many simply don't have landline phone accounts any more at all. It is for this reason that phone companies — American phone companies, anyway — have begun removing public pay phones because they don't turn a profit any more. I think this is understandable, but a _very_ bad idea. There need to be public phones, and I think we will always have that need.

And it has also been established that people who talk on cell phones while driving have as many accidents as drunk drivers. It is for this reason that, in America at least [at least in California anyway], come January 2008 it will be the law that any cell phone used in a car must be fitted for hands-free use, and the penalty for not doing this will be severe. If either my wife or I calls the other and it turns out that one or both of us is driving, we hang up and call later. Or if it's an emergency situation, we pull over to talk. We never drive and talk if it can be helped. One young fool was text messaging _while driving._ That cost her her life in the ensuing accident, and her friend was crippled for life. No wonder Einstein said that both deep space and human stupidity were boundless, and of the two, the latter was the more so.)

We both love stimulating conversation, but we do not like people calling us just to talktalktalk about inanities. We consider that as a rude intrusion on our lives, right up there with telemarketers. We do not appreciate being _pestered._

I think cell phones have created a societal subset of people who panic when they're "out of touch," and are addicted to jabbering with someone so they don't feel isolated. My pet peeve with cell phones, and it's a big one, are the idiots who _want_ to be seen and heard on the cell phone _in public_, as if to say, "Look at me talking on my cell phone; look how important I am; listen to how cleverly I converse, and to what I'm talking about." WHO _GIVES_ A FLYING FIG?

The worst of them are those who have loud conversations in quiet restaurants. We like to eat in a restful peaceful atmosphere without some moron broadcasting his (actually, in most cases, unfortunately, it's a _her_) stupid conversation all over the room. If it gets _really_ bad, I walk over to their table and tell them, in a loud voice, to hang up the goddam phone or take it outside so people can eat without having to listen to their drivel. I say it loud enough for the person on the other end to hear. If they tell me I'm rude, I tell them I'm not nearly as rude as they are, and do not apologize for it. They are usually too embarrassed to continue, and hang up the phone. Then I go back and sit down, usually to approving looks and comments from others in the restaurant, and occasional applause. 

I was at UCLA one day, waiting outside on one of the paths for someone. When the classes ended, the kids came streaming out of the classrooms and went on their various routes down the paths and walkways to their various classes. I was astonished to see that half of them were _plugged in,_ oblivious to the outside world, to their iPods. The other half were on their cell phones. One girl had one of her iPod earbuds in one ear while she was talking on her cell phone with the other!

I worry about this kind of being so "plugged-in." Some of them apparently think it's cool, while others are totally immersed in what is apparently a regular life-style for them. This can't be good. 

Normal consensual social converse has its proper and wonderfully pleasant place, however, _silence is still golden._ Solitude and simply being free to think one's thoughts is priceless. Freedom from having to be in _constant contact_ is a divine blessing.

Barley

PS: Eledhwen, thank you for that lovely Wooton Basset Christmas card!


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 12, 2007)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> I worry about this kind of being so "plugged-in." Some of them apparently think it's cool, while others are totally immersed in what is apparently a regular life-style for them. This can't be good.


The recent "Doctor Who and the Cybermen" on the BBC was inspired by peoples' willingness to plug bluetooth into their ears because marketing men say it's cool to do so. The 'bluetooth' (in both ears) was used to control society and turn everyone into robots (until The Doctor saves the day, of course!).



> PS: Eledhwen, thank you for that lovely Wooton Basset Christmas card!


Thank you Barley! I took the photos on Friday evening (our High Street is closed to traffic on the 1st Friday in December for an evening of carols, fun and fellowship). I balanced the camera on posts etc. to get 'available light' shots of the street and the town hall (the blurred ones are where I was nudged by passers-by, but I liked them anyway). My evening meal that day consisted of free mince pies and hot punch from various High Street shops, as I was dragged out of the house by my youngest daugher the minute I got back from my speed awareness course (an alternative to a speeding fine and licence endorsement).


----------



## Ermundo (Dec 12, 2007)

I've read through this thread, and this is a very interesting topic to be discussing. One thing I'm curious about though, is whether your view on cell phones is affected by how old you are. Younger people, some who spend ten thousand something minutes on their phone a month, probably disagree about the necessity of a cell phone, compared to a much older person.


----------



## Mike (Dec 12, 2007)

I don't own a cell phone. I don't even have a land line, where I'm living now.

I have, though, had two close calls just this winter of almost getting run over by people talking on their cell phones. A tip for these ingrates: if you drive a standard, turn the thing off.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 13, 2007)

Eledhwen said:


> ...I took the photos on Friday evening (our High Street is closed to traffic on the 1st Friday in December for an evening of carols, fun and fellowship). I balanced the camera on posts etc. to get 'available light' shots of the street and the town hall (the blurred ones are where I was nudged by passers-by, but I liked them anyway). My evening meal that day consisted of free mince pies and hot punch from various High Street shops, as I was dragged out of the house by my youngest daugher the minute I got back from my speed awareness course (an alternative to a speeding fine and licence endorsement).



There's a little street in Los Angeles — Larchmont Boulevard — that does (or at least used to do) the same thing: It's about a half-mile stretch of fancy little shops. The stores stay open on cold nights the week preceding Christmas, offering hot cider and cookies to passersby; there's a caroling group and a brass ensemble dressed in Dickensian costume serenading folk, and all the meter posts are dressed up in tinsel and made to look like big candles. Christmas decs in all the windows.

(We also have what we call "traffic school," which corresponds to your "speed awareness school," which I, alas, attended upon one occasion for the same reason you did.  )

Barley


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 13, 2007)

I can see the advantages of having one, but I'm just not very good at it. I was in a large town centre at night, and found my car had been locked inside a multi-storey car park. I had my phone, but (as usual) had forgotten to charge it up. A credit card and a payphone at the main railway station sorted me out.

I think the age thing Ermundo mentioned is more of an availability thing; in that us oldies have land lines in our living rooms and different social structures (we find it too cold or too inconvenient to hang about with our friends on the street, for instance). The youngsters have access to our land lines of course, but their phone call is often too private. The modern walkabout handsets improve things for the teenagers; but it does mean that all the handsets tend to end up in said teenager's bedroom.

My oldest daughter, age 30, went through the whole technological changeover: numerical pager (anyone remember the number codes they invented for certain messages?), message pager, then mobile phone. Then she got her own flat, and the first thing she wanted was a land line. Being single, with the free-er lifestyle it entails, she still makes great use of her mobile, but it's starting to change. Facebook, MSN and plain old email are taking over, connected to the land line.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 13, 2007)

Eledhwen said:


> My oldest daughter, age 30, went through the whole technological changeover: numerical pager (anyone remember the number codes they invented for certain messages?), message pager, then mobile phone. Then she got her own flat, and the first thing she wanted was a land line. Being single, with the free-er lifestyle it entails, she still makes great use of her mobile, but it's starting to change. Facebook, MSN and plain old email are taking over, connected to the land line.



So it's true: the youngsters and the poor use cell phones and the ancient dodderers stick to the landlines. And as your sweet daughter adds years... 

Barley


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 14, 2007)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> So it's true: the youngsters and the poor use cell phones and the ancient dodderers stick to the landlines. And as your sweet daughter adds years...
> 
> Barley


Yes, 'tis true; and my 15 year old would also grudgingly admit that she would be a social cripple without the facility of my landline (linked to broadband, of course!). It's amazing how much homework she actually gets done, with MSN and Bebo running alongside an essay on the causes of the first world war (and her own phone sitting alongside - just in case!)


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 14, 2007)

Eledhwen said:


> Yes, 'tis true; and my 15 year old would also grudgingly admit that she would be a social cripple without the facility of my landline (linked to broadband, of course!). It's amazing how much homework she actually gets done, with MSN and Bebo running alongside an essay on the causes of the first world war (and her own phone sitting alongside - just in case!)



From what I've heard, "multitasking" isn't so good for people, be they adults or children. But who knows...?

Barley


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 26, 2007)

Multitalking is an art. And I'm good at it. 

I have a cell phone. I lost my phone during a trip down to Georgia (yea that trip Eledhwen) I almost died.

Yes, I'm in love with my celly. Seriously though, there are limits. I've talked while driving, texted while driving, and talked while in line for food (I do try to avoid that because I always feel rude doing it). That's it though. No bathroom. No 'better left for private' in public (if I'm home that's different). 



And Elgee...don't give your cats cell phones. They'd rule you.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 28, 2007)

Firawyn said:


> ...I've ... texted while driving...



I'm glad you don't live near _me!_

Barley


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm a speed demon too Barley... how does that make you feel?

 Seriously though, I'm a good driver...


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 28, 2007)

Firawyn said:


> I'm a speed demon too Barley... how does that make you feel?



Terrified... 

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 28, 2007)

Firawyn said:


> I'm a speed demon too Barley... how does that make you feel?



Terrified and doubly grateful you don't live around here... 

Barley


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 29, 2007)

You should switch your mobile phone off in the car if you're on your own.

Of the last three near misses I've had, two have been caused by people trying to steer their vehicle whilst on the phone. Most people use manual gearboxes in the UK, and one of them even had the phone scrunched between her shoulder and cheek, whilst talking, whilst changing gear, whilst cutting me up on a motorway intersection roundabout.

I think this would happen less if, when caught, the police could also prosecute employers who phone their employees (or allow their staff to do so) while the employee is on the road.


----------



## greypilgrim (Jan 3, 2008)

I remember when the first little Nokia chrome slider phone came out back in 2000 - it was so cool, it costed $500 - you could even access the internets on your phone (that was the newest feature on phones then). Nowadays people are carrying around a cell phone, gps, computer, MP3 player all in one...and they are so cheap!

I don't think cell phones are the bane of polite society, in fact, in reverse logic it is this so-called "polite" society that needs to catch up to the times instead. Adapt and overcome. Plus, land lines are a thing of the past. They'll be like, a record player is today - antique.


----------



## Eledhwen (Jan 4, 2008)

greypilgrim said:


> ... land lines are a thing of the past. They'll be like, a record player is today - antique.


I have a land line; at some jacks it even has a cord from the receiver to the base. Call me paranoid, but I like the thought that someone would need to physically intercept the wire to listen in on my conversations. I have a mobile phone, but I often forget it, or forget it's in my bag, where it dies of neglect. I have a separate MP3 player and camera. I think there's something in me that doesn't want to be available 24/7 via my phone. I like my privacy.

I live in a town with maximum 15,000 population. It has very little crime; I don't know anyone here who's been burgled and any retail crime is petty and non-violent. Yet our high street has CCTV cameras all the way along it, and down the main side road. Call me a technophobe (to add to my paranoia); but this strikes me as somewhat invasive. You can have too much technology. 

PS: Just because you're PARANOID doesn't mean they're NOT out to get you! (Ashleigh Brilliant)


----------



## Sammyboy (Jan 21, 2008)

I think they're great - mostly!

Mine doesn't leave my side - I'm even sad enough to take it with me from room to room! And yes, I've even taken it into (and accepted calls from!) the loo  If I leave the house without my phone, no matter where I'm going, I have to turn round to get it again.

Mine's one of those all singing, all dancing Nokia N95s, one that can do practically everything except make you a cup of tea in the morning! I've got a decent data plan too, so ideal for checking on Ebay, forums, and now hopefully again TTF!

Though there are downsides... I don't know if you get this much 'over the pond', but you can't seem to go too far down our high streets or supermarkets without coming across some chav playing random techno, hardcore or rap MP3s as loud as they can through their tinny little mobile phone loudspeakers, not seeming to care if it's causing others annoyance. And yes, I have to say it is annoying when you're in a comparatively quiet place and someone's having a noisy conversation on their phone. 

I probably send about 100-150 texts a month, but it's not unusual for people to be sending into the 1,000s - and judging by the number of people you see walking around glued to their phone tapping away at the keypad that's not hard to believe!

There are times when I wonder if we're becoming too isolated from our surroundings, looking at the number of people listening to their iPods, phones, or constantly phoning/texting people I see when I go into town.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 22, 2008)

Sammyboy said:


> I think they're great - mostly!
> 
> Mine doesn't leave my side - I'm even sad enough to take it with me from room to room! And yes, I've even taken it into (and accepted calls from!) the loo  If I leave the house without my phone, no matter where I'm going, I have to turn round to get it again.



This reminds me of my single days (between marriages): There was a "new girl in town" so to speak, and I'd called her up to arrange a date. As we were talking I heard the sound of intermittent running water, so I thought. But it sounded suspicious and so I asked her where she was in the house and what she was doing... 



> Though there are downsides... I don't know if you get this much 'over the pond', but you can't seem to go too far down our high streets or supermarkets without coming across some chav playing random techno, hardcore or rap MP3s as loud as they can through their tinny little mobile phone loudspeakers, not seeming to care if it's causing others annoyance. And yes, I have to say it is annoying when you're in a comparatively quiet place and someone's having a noisy conversation on their phone.



You mean there are rude people in your neck of the woods too?  



> I probably send about 100-150 texts a month, but it's not unusual for people to be sending into the 1,000s - and judging by the number of people you see walking around glued to their phone tapping away at the keypad that's not hard to believe!



Just as long as you're not doing it while driving!



> There are times when I wonder if we're becoming too isolated from our surroundings, looking at the number of people listening to their iPods, phones, or constantly phoning/texting people I see when I go into town.



I think it's a bit sad how so many people in the younger generation almost have nervous breakdowns when they're not "connected." Reminds me of a Borg disconnected from the Hive Mind...

Barley


----------



## Eledhwen (Jan 22, 2008)

I work in a school, and lose count of the number of times a day I have to say "Switch it off and put it away .... now, please!"


----------



## chrysophalax (Jan 22, 2008)

I've seen people two seats away from each other on a bus chatting away with each other on the phone. It was either the greatest case of halitosis known to mankind, or people can no longer communicate face to face...sad.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 23, 2008)

Eledhwen said:


> I work in a school, and lose count of the number of times a day I have to say "Switch it off and put it away .... now, please!"



I used to TAKE 'em away and have their parents come to school to give them back to, and to get a good lecture from me.

Barley


----------



## Eledhwen (Jan 23, 2008)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> I used to TAKE 'em away and have their parents come to school to give them back to, and to get a good lecture from me.
> 
> Barley


My daughter's school has this policy - they can have their phones back after 3 days, or earlier if a parent comes to collect it. Nearby Braydon Forest School has the same, but 'end of term' rather than 3 days.

Our school only confiscates until the end of the lesson; which is probably why there's such a problem!


----------



## Sammyboy (Jan 23, 2008)

Just to show my age I left school before mobiles really took off, I remember
in the 6th Form there were a couple of the more well off kids with (brick-like!) mobiles but that was it. It does surprise me how many kids have them and can't exercise self-control in lessons now, then again I often have my phone on silent where I shouldn't really have it on! Though I turn it off in sensitive areas of hospitals etc. of course though.

I have never texted whilst driving, that would be far too much of a distraction, though will admit to sometimes answering a call - though I'd put it on loudspeaker when I did it. However, I do usually say that I'm driving and will call them back as I don't really like taking calls at the wheel.

I do love my gadgets (one of my 'weaknesses'), but do get a little worried at times that we're too reliant on them and are lost without 'em!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 23, 2008)

Sammyboy said:


> I have never texted whilst driving, that would be far too much of a distraction, though will admit to sometimes answering a call - though I'd put it on loudspeaker when I did it. However, I do usually say that I'm driving and will call them back as I don't really like taking calls at the wheel.



As of this January, it's illegal in California not to use a hands-free phone while driving. Good luck in enforcing it! As for texting while driving — that is, in my opinion absolute insanity and outrageous thoughtlessness. I believe the legal term is _depraved indifference._ Such a person ought to be jailed for a year or two, be made to pay for any and all damages to other persons, and permanently lose their license. If anyone was killed, they should be charged with 1st degree manslaughter.

Barley


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 23, 2008)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> I used to TAKE 'em away and have their parents come to school to give them back to, and to get a good lecture from me.
> 
> Barley



LOL, niiicceee. I can imagine that quite well...


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 23, 2008)

Firawyn said:


> LOL, niiicceee. I can imagine that quite well...



Funny — they hated me when they had me for their teacher because I wouldn't stand for any [email protected] And then should they come back years later to visit me, or run across me out in public someplace, they'd thank me because I wouldn't stand for any [email protected] Amazing what transpires with age...

Barley


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 24, 2008)

I pay for my own cell phone, not my parents, and I mainly use it so that they can contact me; if they know how to get ahold of me at all times, they are much more likely to lengthen my proverbial leash. I have texted while driving a few times in the past, but when I once looked up and was far too close to the median, I said "Enough of that" and haven't done it since.

If my phone rings while I'm driving, and it's not too hard to get to (eg-in my coat pocket rather than in my bag in the backseat), I'll pick it up to see who it is. If it's a parent, or someone I've made plans with, or something decently important, I'll answer it. I usually drive with one hand anyway, so it's not as though I am losing steering capabilities, and I try to cut the call short if possible.

The school system hereabouts has issued a recent crackdown on cell phone use in school. Honestly I think it's too extreme a debate on both sides: on one hand there are the kids who demand their "right" to have their phone with them at all times and all places, and on the other side are the administrators who try to dole out suspensions for any sighting of a phone. I will admit to texting in class here and there, but honestly I feel that if I choose to withdraw myself from the learning experience in a way that doesn't inturrupt or distract anyone else (the same as reading a book, or sleeping, or whatnot), it's my choice. Obviously I wouldn't, say, place or take a call in class, and no one would stand for it in any case.

*shrug* It's rude to take a call when you're supposed to otherwise engaged with a person, like at the bank or other service counter. But really, cell phones are a fact of life these days, and in some situations they are a necessary (or at least helpful) evil (like when I got a flat tire on the way to exams last week?).


----------



## Sammyboy (Jan 24, 2008)

Well waffled blackstar!  Reflects my thoughts by and large. I'll usually answer the phone if it's my better half, but tell he i'm driving - I answer it as it's normally her asking me to get me something on the way home!

Very true - there's recently been a crackdown here in the UK on people using their phones whilst driving, increasing the fine for being caught using them, I think we also now get penalty points on our licence too! 

I do try to avoid it where possible, I'm toying with the idea of getting one of those Bluetooth sun visor loudspeakers, which mean I can recieve calls by just pressing a button on this speaker rather than scrabbling about to find my phone. There's been a couple of cases recently of people been jailed too after causing accidents whilst texting where someone's been killed - that's kinda sharpened my thoughts on texting whilst driving... and not doing it!


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 24, 2008)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Funny — they hated me when they had me for their teacher because I wouldn't stand for any [email protected] And then should they come back years later to visit me, or run across me out in public someplace, they'd thank me because I wouldn't stand for any [email protected] Amazing what transpires with age...
> 
> Barley



True true! I've gone back and thanked several of my teachers for holding me to a standard. I'm a better person thanks to their influence. 

On cell phones (trying to stay on topic) I have a good friend who the very first thing she says when I call her is "Are you driving?" and she's one of those people I know better than to lie to, so if I'm driving at that moment I admit it, and then she says "Hang up and drive!" and proceeds to hang up on me most of the time. I'm beginning to take her words to heart - oh! Could I be growing up?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 25, 2008)

Firawyn said:


> ...oh! Could I be growing up?



Good God! What a thought! 

Barley


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 25, 2008)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Good God! What a thought!
> 
> Barley



LOL 

Seriously though, I'm really starting to agree with the older (and wiser) population. Cell phones on the road are trouble and should be banned. Highly over-rated little buggers.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 25, 2008)

Firawyn said:


> LOL
> 
> Seriously though, I'm really starting to agree with the older (and wiser) population. Cell phones on the road are trouble and should be banned. Highly over-rated little buggers.



Why aren't you in school??? This is a weekday! *waggles finger*

Barley


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 25, 2008)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Why aren't you in school??? This is a weekday! *waggles finger*
> 
> Barley



I GRADUATED darling.  I'm taking a year off before starting college. Now I just have to decide what I'm going to school for.


----------



## Halasían (Jan 25, 2008)

*A. Talking while driving.*
I've done it, and I do it. I've had absolutely no issues whatsoever in doing it either. Granted, usually the calls are brief and to the point, lasting anywhere from 10 seconds while I leave a voicemail message, to a few minutes at the most. If a conversation is going to get deep where it will require some concentration and deep mental involvement, I will conclude the call and park before calling back. Oh yes, I also put my ringer on silent or vibrate and don't answer it when it rings while I'm driving. I'll get their message or number and call back on my own terms. The problem with carppy drivers on cellphones is because they start to put more effort into the phone call than in driving. They also will struggle to find their phones to answer it when it rings. Both which is dangerous.

*B. Text messaging while driving.*
I've done this as well, but only while not moving much in heavy traffic or at a stoplight. I consider it a text of opportunity and only do it if its absolutely necessary. Again, no big deal as long as you make driving the #1 priority. If the light goes green and I'm not done, I drop the phone in the seat 'til the next one.

*C. Taking phone calls while in a social situation.*
No I don't, ever. If I'm going out to dinner, the phone goes off (yes people, there IS an off button).

*D. Talking while ordering food/checking out.*
I've talked while in que at a convenience store before, but end it well before I'm up at the register. I wont use it at all if I'm heading into a drive-thru. I'll conclude the call first, or if it rings I wont answer. 

*E. Talking in the bath room.*
Yeah, but only to the one I love. 

*F. Talking about sensitive/private things in public situations.*
No. See 'C' above.

*Cellphones are evil*
Yes, I think they are evil. The world was a better place without them me thinks. Seriously, there was nothing wrong with being disconnected from the world or dropping off the radar. If I forget my cellphone on the charger at home when I take off for a few days, either by accident or on purpose, the world will not end. Besides, that's what phone booths, change, and calling cards are for. 

I consider my mobile phone a tool for me to use to call other people. I'f I'm not calling someone, or am expecting a call from someone, its turned off unless I forget to.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 26, 2008)

Firawyn said:


> ...I just have to decide what I'm going to school for.



That's OK. The important thing is to _start_ and get your general requirements going, which will give you time to decide on a major. The old platitudes apply: What do you love? Major in that, work your ass off. "Smart" isn't _nearly_ as important as focus and hard work. Too many people who think "smart" equals "easy" are violently shocked when they find out that mere "smart" doesn't do it. If you don't have a passion, you just might want to look at all the majors available in the class catalog, and make a cold-blooded decision to major in whatever seems best for you. Don't forget, the tail can wag the dog: Becoming excellent at something will help you love it.

*"Progress comes by maintaining constant effort in daily life."* _— Dalai Lama XIV_

Barley


----------



## Mali (Apr 20, 2008)

I have a cell phone, and to be honest, I wish I didn't. 

Cell phones are another way for people that I don't want to be in contact with, will call me.

I constantly get corrected for keeping my phone on silent and missing "important" calls -- yet I cannot have my phone ringing in class, now can I? that is just rude.

My roomate comes in at three o'clock in the morning raving drunk yelling at her mother on her phone. sometimes, its not three, and she's not drunk, but she sure is yelling on her cell phone.

They ring at the most inopportune times, people are rude in the ways they use it (i.e. talking on the phone while your in line at the coffee shop and supposed to be ordering, but are actually just holding up the line).

However, when I am without cell phone, I am still inconvenienced, since many people refuse to contact me through land line or email, no matter how many times I push for it.


----------



## Eledhwen (Apr 23, 2008)

Mali said:


> I cannot have my phone ringing in class, now can I? that is just rude.


At the school I work at, a student's phone ringing in class gets it confiscated 'til the end of the day and a detention. At my daughter's school, the phone is confiscated until the end of term, or until a parent comes to collect it, whichever is sooner.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Apr 23, 2008)

That's why phones have silent mode  No need to ring infront of the whole class...


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 23, 2008)

Yes. I love vibrate mode.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Apr 23, 2008)

And if you don't want the teacher to hear your phone ringing there's always the mosquito ringtone: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mosquito#cite_note-BBC_Jan08-0


----------



## Mali (Apr 24, 2008)

In college they can't really confiscate your cell phone. They can just fail you. One of my teachers last year kicked you out of his class permanently if your cell phone accidentally went off more than once the entire semester...and he gave you no prior notification. which is why I never brought my phone to that class. each class costs like 2,000 dollars, and there is no way I'm wasting that on a stupid cell phone.


----------

